# die Transalp-Bikes in Action-Gallerie



## RadTotal (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich dachte mir ich eröffne hier mal einen neuen Thread, in welchem Bilder von unseren Transalp-Bikes reingestellt werden können, die gerade im Einsatz sind. 

Ich fang dann auch gleich mal an...

gestern auf der Jungfernfahrt mit dem Summitrider...das Teil macht mal richtig Laune


----------



## sbradl (7. Juni 2014)

RadTotal schrieb:


> gestern auf der Jungfernfahrt mit dem Summitrider...das Teil macht mal richtig Laune



Kann ich bestätigen. Seit ich den Summitrider hab langweilt sich das Ambition etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTotal (9. Juni 2014)

Das letzte Bild ist richtig stark...perfekte Mischung zwischen Schärfe und Unschärfe! 

Mit dem Transalp der Sonne entgegen...


----------



## sbradl (13. Juni 2014)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Das letzte Bild ist richtig stark...perfekte Mischung zwischen Schärfe und Unschärfe!



Danke danke. 

Wo bleiben denn die Bilder von den ganzen anderen Transalp-Fahrern? @donei hat doch bestimmt auch was auf Lager?!


----------



## donei (16. Juni 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Danke danke.
> 
> Wo bleiben denn die Bilder von den ganzen anderen Transalp-Fahrern? @donei hat doch bestimmt auch was auf Lager?!


Werde mich mal dranhängen und Action-Bilder machen,aber momentan hab ich nix Gescheites.


----------



## RadTotal (18. Juni 2014)

Damit es hier nicht langweilig wird...


----------



## Falco (19. Juni 2014)

sbradl schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Seit ich den Summitrider hab langweilt sich das Ambition etwas.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 297819 Anhang anzeigen 297820





Da schmückt sich jemand mit meinen Bildern ohne den Link ins Album zu setzen. 

Na dann hier noch mehr davon


----------



## donei (19. Juni 2014)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Damit es hier nicht langweilig wird...





RadTotal schrieb:


> Damit es hier nicht langweilig wird...


Bärig!!


----------



## donei (19. Juni 2014)

Falco schrieb:


> Da schmückt sich jemand mit meinen Bildern ohne den Link ins Album zu setzen.
> 
> Na dann hier noch mehr davon
> Ihr macht,s da Super-Bärige Bilder! Muss  doch meine alte Kamera ausrangieren.


----------



## Falco (19. Juni 2014)

donei schrieb:


> Ihr macht,s da Super-Bärige Bilder! Muss doch meine alte Kamera ausrangieren.



Danke dir, die Menge machts, irgendwann ist immer mal was dabei 
An der Kamera liegt es aber nicht, geht auch mit deiner. Nur die Posterabzüge würden damit nicht zufrieden stellen und daher betreibt keiner den Aufwand mit so einer Kamera.


----------



## RadTotal (28. Juni 2014)

Trailspaßgerät im Einsatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (8. Juli 2014)




----------



## kommski (9. Juli 2014)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juli 2014)

kennt ihr bestimmt schon die Videos von den zwei EU-Boys


----------



## Falco (17. Juli 2014)




----------



## sbradl (17. Juli 2014)

Ich brauch gar nix machen und trotzdem tauchen hier immer wieder Bilder von mir auf  Auf dem Singltrek pod Smrkem oder auf der Tafelfichte wäre ein Photograf auch mal ganz gut...


----------



## kommski (18. Juli 2014)

Ich habe auch noch eins gefunden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (24. Juli 2014)

@sbradl komm doch mal nach Dresden, mir gehen die Transalp Bike Bilder aus


----------



## sbradl (24. Juli 2014)

@Falco Komm du doch mal wieder in den Osten. Warst du schonmal auf dem Singltrek pod Smrkem?


----------



## RadTotal (27. Juli 2014)

Griplos Abwärts...(noch mit mutigen 26")


----------



## Falco (27. Juli 2014)

Wer macht denn da den Weg kaputt? Denk doch mal an die Natur und mach die Bremse auf


----------



## Falco (13. August 2014)




----------



## RadTotal (17. August 2014)

Die kurze Regenpause nutzen um den Flowspeicher aufzufüllen


----------



## RadTotal (22. August 2014)

Mal eins aus der Vogelperspektive 



 

Allen ein schönes Wochenende mit spaßigen Trails


----------



## RadTotal (27. August 2014)

Summitrider da, wo er sich richtig wohl fühlt...auf dem Trail unterwegs


----------



## smlyyy (27. August 2014)

Ich sehe jetzt erst, wie klein das Bike unter mir aussieht. 
@Harz


----------



## Keepiru (30. August 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTotal (6. September 2014)

Sommer der alten Weiber...einfach herrlich so eine Morgenrunde 
Dieser Moment, wenn die Sonne den Nebel besiegt...


----------



## kommski (6. September 2014)

sauber ... super!


----------



## PIO" (9. September 2014)




----------



## kommski (10. September 2014)

zum ersten Bild: Wo haben die beiden im Hintergrund ihre Bikes gelassen?


----------



## Keepiru (10. September 2014)

kommski schrieb:


> zum ersten Bild: Wo haben die beiden im Hintergrund ihre Bikes gelassen?


Irgendjemand muss doch das Bier hochtragen, oder?


----------



## PIO" (10. September 2014)

Genau 

Wir mussten den gleichen weg wieder zurück und die feinen Herren waren zu faul das Fahrrad die letzten 50hm zum Gipfel hochzuschieben. Okay, fahrbar war das nicht mehr wirklich, nur sehr, sehr mühsam


----------



## kommski (11. September 2014)

ich verstehe  

zum Thema "Bike schieben, tragen" kann ich auch was beisteuern 

Schrofenpass


----------



## RadTotal (11. September 2014)

Gut getarnt auf ner entspannten Feierabendrunde...


----------



## Keepiru (11. September 2014)

kommski schrieb:


> ich verstehe
> 
> zum Thema "Bike schieben, tragen" kann ich auch was beisteuern
> 
> Schrofenpass



Du trägst dein Bike aber komisch..... 
Quer auf dem Rücken ist doch viel einfacher und bequemer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommski (12. September 2014)

Sorry, als mittelgebirgs Biker muss man sich erst an das hochalpine Gelände gewöhnen 
Einen Tag später am Schlappiner Joch habe ich das Bike dann auch auf den Rücken gepackt, davon gibt es aber kein Bild 

@RadTotal da kommt schon richtig Herbststimmung auf.


----------



## RadTotal (23. September 2014)

Ein bissl was gegen Schlechtwetterdepressionen...
Fichtenslalom mit der untergehenden Septembersonne


----------



## Falco (30. Oktober 2014)

Nachschub, den Fahrer kennt ihr sicher schon


----------



## kommski (31. Oktober 2014)

Wenn er nur nicht immer so ernst gucken würde! 

Vom Bike sieht man nicht soviel 

Nonnenberg: 












Moritzberg:


----------



## Keepiru (31. Oktober 2014)

kommski schrieb:


> Wenn er nur nicht immer so ernst gucken würde!



Ist halt so wenn man konzentriert ist. Wenn ich gerade den meisten Spass habe guck ich genauso.


----------



## sbradl (31. Oktober 2014)

Keepiru schrieb:


> Ist halt so wenn man konzentriert ist. Wenn ich gerade den meisten Spass habe guck ich genauso.


Es wurde auch eins gemacht, wo ich lache  Vielleicht stellt @Falco das noch hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (31. Oktober 2014)

Meinst du das hier, als du den Baum umklammert hast?

Liebe die Natur


----------



## sbradl (31. Oktober 2014)

Ne das meinte ich nicht aber ich habe erwartet, dass das jetzt kommt. So sieht das aus, wenn einen unerwartet das Hinterrad dank nasser Wurzeln überholt


----------



## Keepiru (31. Oktober 2014)

dein freund, der baum.
ich habe mich vor kurzem mal auf der staffel (berg im allgäu) an einen baum geklammert. da war ich sehr dankbar das er genau in dem moment dort war. 
ist schon gut, so ein baum.


----------



## kommski (31. Oktober 2014)

geht doch!  Und nen Baum umarmen soll ja gutes bewirken.


----------



## Chaotixx (4. November 2014)

Bin ich der einzige, der leider keine Fotos mehr sieht? :-(


----------



## Falco (11. November 2014)

Hab doch tatsächlich noch ein Bild gefunden auf dem du lächelst


----------



## sbradl (11. November 2014)

Wenn ihr mich immer so die Berge hoch scheucht hab ich einfach nix zu lachen. (Ist ja auch unökonomisch - verschwendete Energie )


----------



## Falco (28. November 2014)




----------



## RadTotal (11. Dezember 2014)

...und plötzlich fiel der Schnee vom Himmel...


----------



## kommski (11. Dezember 2014)

wow genial!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (11. Dezember 2014)

Schnee is bäh! Winter is bäh! 
Kälte is bäh!


----------



## RadTotal (14. Dezember 2014)

Kommt auf den Winter an ...da sind mir dann -3°, Schneefall und gefrostete Trails doch lieber anstatt +3°, Regen und den Matsch da draußen.
Von daher...


----------



## Xyz79 (14. Dezember 2014)

Für mich ist beides nix! Kann mit
Winter nix anfangen! Konnt ich noch nie. Jeder ist anders. 
Schöne Bilder sind es ja trotzdem!


----------



## cmrlaguna (14. Dezember 2014)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Winter an ...da sind mir dann -3°, Schneefall und gefrostete Trails doch lieber anstatt +3°, Regen und den Matsch da draußen.
> Von daher...




Bin da ganz deiner Meinung ! Aber 20 Grad und Sonne finde ich noch besser 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## sbradl (14. Dezember 2014)

Vor allem kann man im Winter so schön rutschen


----------



## donei (14. Dezember 2014)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Winter an ...da sind mir dann -3°, Schneefall und gefrostete Trails doch lieber anstatt +3°, Regen und den Matsch da draußen.
> Von daher...


Du machst mich total Neidisch.
Gruß Toni


----------



## Jakten (28. Dezember 2014)

Wir waren heute auch auf verschneiten und angefrorenen Trails unterwegs. 
Hat richtig Bock gemacht. Habe ein paar Aufnahmen gemacht, guckt ich mir nachher mal und schneide ein paar brauchbare Schnipsel zusammen.


----------



## donei (28. Dezember 2014)

Hat heut mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht, bei minus 6° und leichten Schneefall meine hausrunde zu Drehen.
28km 470HM normal schaud des Bike dann aus wie sau, aber jetzt ist alles Gefroren und Gripp hast  ohne Ende.
Und der Pulverschnee ist einfach eine Schau.
Gruß Toni


----------



## Slow (28. Dezember 2014)

Bin heute auch ne Runde gefahren, aber mit nem anderen Rad. Waren echt traumhafte Bedingungen. 

@donei ich hadere die ganze Zeit, ob ich auf den neuen Summit umsteigen soll - wie sind denn jetzt deine Erfahrung, wenn ich fragen darf? Hat sich der Umstieg gelohnt, gibts Vor-Nachteile beim neuen gegenüber dem alten? Macht sich der Radstand bemerkbar? Laufruhiger im Downhill aber nicht so wendig in Kurve? Dürfen ruhig subjektive Einschätzungen sein. (-; Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sbradl (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich wurde zwar nicht gefragt aber ich antworte trotzdem mal. Bin auf den neuen Summitrider umgestiegen und super zufrieden. Der längere Radstand und der steilere Sitzwinkel machen sich bergauf sehr positiv bemerkbar. Ich muss die Gabel viel seltener Absenken als vorher. Die Reifenfreiheit ist jetzt auch mehr als ausreichend. Bezüglich Wendigkeit und Laufruhe kann ich nix weiter sagen, da ich eher langsam und technisch fahre.


----------



## donei (28. Dezember 2014)

Hab nur wegen der Reifenfreiheit, vom 2er zum Summitrider3 gewechselt. Aber das sich der Radstand von 1080mm auf 1115mm, so eine spürbare Laufruhe mit sich bringt, und der Steile Sitzwinkel auch bergauf noch einen spürbaren Vorteil hat,genauso wie bei der Abfahrt der Lenkwinkel ist Flacher geworden, hab ich mir vorher keine Gedanken gemacht warum auch. Genau wie spradl sagt: Super zufrieden!!! Aber das Summitrider2 fühlt sich auf jeden Fall verspielter an.
Gruß Toni


----------



## Slow (28. Dezember 2014)

Ok, ich dank euch beiden für die Info!
Das Verspielte vom Summit 2 mag ich super gerne, hab aber auch positive Erfahrung mit deutlich längeren Rahmen (OnOne 456) und fand die Laufruhe wenns schnell bergab ging schon komfortabler.
Ich gehe noch mal in mich...


----------



## Jakten (29. Dezember 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


> Wir waren heute auch auf verschneiten und angefrorenen Trails unterwegs.
> Hat richtig Bock gemacht. Habe ein paar Aufnahmen gemacht, guckt ich mir nachher mal und schneide ein paar brauchbare Schnipsel zusammen.



Ich muss noch rumspielen welcher Video Codec / Container der Beste ist. 
Hier auf jeden Fall der heutige Ausritt:


----------



## Slow (29. Dezember 2014)

Netter flowiger Trail. 
Find ich super wenn das Geschwister vereint.


----------



## cmrlaguna (29. Dezember 2014)

Gut gemacht ! 
Solche Trails fahre ich auch gerne.

Grüße, Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (29. Dezember 2014)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Solche Trails fahre ich auch gerne.



Moin Roland,

die Trails sind ja auch ganz bei dir in der Nähe 
Zumindest genau so weit weg von dir wie von mir


----------



## cmrlaguna (29. Dezember 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


> Moin Roland,
> 
> die Trails sind ja auch ganz bei dir in der Nähe
> Zumindest genau so weit weg von dir wie von mir



Dann sollte man nächstes Jahr mal ne Runde zusammen drehen !

Grüße, Roland


----------



## kommski (29. Dezember 2014)

schön gechillt durch den Wald heizen top


----------



## Falco (31. Dezember 2014)

Wer vom eigenem Licht geblendet wird, fährt mit Sonnenbrille


----------



## sbradl (1. Januar 2015)

Mit einem Transalp macht sogar das Hinfallen Spaß


----------



## Jakten (1. Januar 2015)

Gaaaanz wichtig: Immer in die Kamera lächeln


----------



## Falco (1. Januar 2015)

Hab aber auch ein Bild im Fahrenden Zustand gemacht. Muss ja keiner wissen das er gestürzt ist


----------



## Mountain77 (1. Januar 2015)

Keine Action, nur ein Selfie. 
Wir haben hier in der Gegend momentan nur Schlamm zu bieten. Tat mit dem Restalkohol heute richtig weh. Hätte mir für die Jungfernfahrt bessere Verhaeltnisse gewünscht.


----------



## Falco (2. Januar 2015)

Zug gegen Transalp


----------



## Falco (25. Januar 2015)

Das Thema schläft schon wieder ein, ihr da mit den schönen Ränder, macht mal paar Bilder





Übung macht den Meister, also traut euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (25. Januar 2015)

Ich bin ehrlich: wenn ich fahre nehm ich meine Spiegelreflexkamera nicht mit. Bei den meisten Handyfotos bekomme ich Augenkrebs. Also lass ich es und bewundere deine 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sbradl (25. Januar 2015)

Er fotografiert auch nicht mit DSLR... Aber auch nicht mit Smartphone


----------



## Jakten (26. Januar 2015)

Zwischen den schlittenfahrenden Kindern habe ich den Fotografen gar nicht gesehen. Deswegen gucke ich so unentspannt 






(Foto von http://westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de/ Sprinter Waltrop)


----------



## RadTotal (11. Februar 2015)

Keine richtige Action...aber dafür weiterhin viel Schnee  (leider)...


----------



## Xyz79 (15. Februar 2015)

Erste kleine Ausfahrt 2015. Kann die Rolle nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Jakten (16. Februar 2015)

Zu allererst, das Video ist nix dolles. Das Lied ist zumindest das nervigste was derzeit im Radio löuft, als das Original. Wir haben das dennoch auf der ganzen Tour "gesungen". Also habe ich aus Spaß mal eben den einen Trail mit dem Lied zusammengeschnibbelt.
Meine Autofahrt war auch eher Spielerei um die Postion der Kamera mal auszuprobieren 
Leider sind ruppige Abfahren nicht so schön mit der Brusthalterung einzufangen, wackelt doch sehr. Ich werde demnächst auf Helmhalterung umsteigen.

Artgerechte Haltung meines "Siggi"-Enduro:


----------



## shibby68 (16. Februar 2015)

schönes video aus der heimat.


----------



## cmrlaguna (16. Februar 2015)

Bist ja bei mir um die Ecke.
Grüße, Roland


----------



## Jakten (16. Februar 2015)

cmrlaguna schrieb:


> Bist ja bei mir um die Ecke.
> Grüße, Roland


Jep, komme zwar aus Dortmund, aber meine Schwester und mein Schwager (beide auch Radler) wohnen in Witten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barcode (14. März 2015)

Unterwegs mit dem Ambition 26"
Sieht noch ein wenig holperig aus, bin noch am rumspielen mit der neuen Actioncam.


----------



## RadTotal (3. April 2015)

Schneeschmelze...


----------



## Barcode (3. April 2015)

Ruhe nach dem Sturm. Da kann ich leider keinen Bunnyhop mehr drüber...


----------



## Jakten (3. April 2015)

Bunnyhop drüber? 
Kommt auf die Sichtweise an. Ich sehe da nen fetten Drop ;-)


----------



## Jakten (22. April 2015)

Erster Test der neuen Reifenkombo.
(Spezi Butcher + Spezi Slaughter)

Leider verwackelt


----------



## Thebike69 (22. April 2015)

Uuuuund wie sind die Teile?
Ich fahre Maggy Mary & Rock Razor oder Maxxis Minion DHR2 & Conti X-King


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (22. April 2015)

Bauen halt viel schmaler als der TK vorher. Aber das ist ja keine Kunst ;-)
Aber in den Kurven richtig geil.
MM ist ja derzeit nicht so einfach zu bekommen, also habe ich mich für den Butcher entschieden.


----------



## Jakten (24. April 2015)

Hier noch ein paar bewegliche Bilder (zumindest erkennt man zum Schluss meinen Fehler):


----------



## Chaotixx (24. April 2015)

Ich erkenne ihn nicht, dein Lenker ist gerade. Nicht weit genug gesprungen und mit dem HR an der Kante hängen geblieben?


----------



## Jakten (24. April 2015)

Leichte Schräglage direkt nach dem Absprung. Das VR stand nicht 100%ig in Fahrtrichtung.
Aber nix passiert.

Und es sollte wirklich der letzte Sprung sein.... Typisch


----------



## RadTotal (2. Mai 2015)

...


----------



## Chaotixx (4. Mai 2015)

Leider etwas unscharf und keine wirkliche "Action". Bei den spaßigen Sachen wollte irgendwie keiner anhalten?! 
Die Videos vom Gardasee werden noch zusammen geschnitten.. Das ist so viel Video Material.. :/


----------



## RadTotal (14. Mai 2015)

Trailspaßgerät im Einsatz


----------



## Jakten (23. Mai 2015)

Wir sollten mal eine richtige Kamera mitnehmen. Die kleine Digital-Knipse ist dann nicht so der Knaller.


----------



## Jakten (3. Juni 2015)

Und hier ein Zusammenschnitt meiner kurzen Feierabendrunde.
Nicht ganz so am Gas, durch den Regen Tagsüber war ein teilweise recht schmierig. Und da habe ich mit den Reifen noch keine Erfahrungen sammeln können.

Einige Sprünge lasse ich bewusst aus wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin


----------



## Chaotixx (8. Juni 2015)

Mal mein Video vom Gardasee.
Leider unter aller Sau, was Youtube aus einem 720P Video macht.. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (8. Juni 2015)

Da werd ich neidisch 
Sehr fein die Gegend um den Gardasee, mal gucken wann ich es das erste mal dahin schaffe 

Youtube meide ich komplett.
Bis 500mb lade ich bei Vimeo hoch. Wenn es mal mehr wird geht's hier im Videobereich.


----------



## Chaotixx (8. Juni 2015)

Auch eine Idee. Beim nächsten Video..
Man kann ja mal zusammen runter fahren- Transalp-Biker besuchen den Lago di Garda


----------



## Xyz79 (8. Juni 2015)

Sehr geiles Video und mit der perfekten Musik unterlegt!


----------



## Keepiru (11. Juni 2015)

Bin gerade mit meinem Transalp in Colorado. (Das Bild ist aber gestern in Wyoming entstanden)


----------



## NoWay92 (7. Juli 2015)




----------



## NoWay92 (7. Juli 2015)




----------



## Keepiru (10. Juli 2015)




----------



## Keepiru (11. Juli 2015)

Das Bild ist irgendwie in der Auswahl zu den Bildern des Tages gelandet. 
Votet das mal ein bischen hoch, dann ist evtl auch mal ein Transalp vorn dran.... und nicht immer nur Liteville.


----------



## Chaotixx (11. Juli 2015)

Wo finde ich denn die Abstimmung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keepiru (11. Juli 2015)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn die Abstimmung?



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## sbradl (12. Juli 2015)

Keepiru schrieb:


> Das Bild ist irgendwie in der Auswahl zu den Bildern des Tages gelandet.
> Votet das mal ein bischen hoch, dann ist evtl auch mal ein Transalp vorn dran.... und nicht immer nur Liteville.



Ich glaube es war schon mehrfach ein Transalp vorn


----------



## Jakten (13. Juli 2015)

Vor dem Start mit dem Signature. 
Endlich mal richtig geprügelt die Kiste.


----------



## Chaotixx (13. Juli 2015)

Die Blicke waren dir Gewiss, oder?


----------



## Jakten (13. Juli 2015)

Wenn man durch Leistung nicht auffällt ;-)

Platz 193 von 306 Startern. Dafür dass mein Ziel war nicht Letzter zu werden, bin ich ganz zufrieden


----------



## slrzo (13. Juli 2015)

Weißt du zufällig auf welchen Trails die einzelnen Stages waren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (13. Juli 2015)

Ich bin zwar den Freitag da schon "frei Schnautze" rungefahren, aber die Trailnamen konnte ich mir nicht merken.

Hier ist Stage 1, sind aber nicht meine Aufnahmen.
Die anderen Stages hat er auch hochgeladen.


----------



## Chaotixx (13. Juli 2015)

Sieht schön aus die Strecke.. Vlt. sollte ich mich- wenn mein Fuß wieder heile ist- auch mal zu einem Rennen anmelden 
Dann fahren wir mal zusammen- Transalp-Sales-Team ;D


----------



## Jakten (13. Juli 2015)

Ich hätte es nicht gedacht, aber grade solche Veranstaltungen sind selbst für den Einsteiger und Hobbyfahrer eine tolle Sache.
Ich bin bei bestem Willen kein Filigrantechniker und erst recht kein Konditionswunder, aber sobald ich durch ein Gate fahre und die Zeit beginnt, kenn ich kein Halten mehr. Irres Gefühl. Und je nach Stage ist man danach fertig wie ein Brötchen.

Transalp Sales Team? Dann will ich aber auch ein offizielles Transalp Jersey und Hose 

Dann aber lieber _Transalp-Bike Enduro Team _


----------



## Chaotixx (13. Juli 2015)

Müsste man mal anschreiben.. Ich würde Wetten, dass Arne dafür sogar zu haben wäre..
Magst du mal fragen?


----------



## Jakten (13. Juli 2015)

Fragen kostet zwar nichts, aber als Grundlage Platz 193 zu nennen um ein "Team" zu gründen was sofort Hosen und Trikots haben möchte?


----------



## Chaotixx (13. Juli 2015)

Kannst mich nehmen- war auf Platz 1 von 1 

Naja, ich hab zwei Räder von denen, du eins.. Versuchen kann mans


----------



## Jakten (15. Juli 2015)

Arne Reising per Mail schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tim,
> 
> vielen Dank für Dein Feedback. Bei unser Unternehmensgröße ist
> es derzeit schwierig noch weitere “Baustellen“ zu eröffnen und sich
> ...


----------



## Chaotixx (15. Juli 2015)




----------



## Jakten (16. Juli 2015)

Fokussiert auf den recht schnellen Trailabschnitt habe ich an der Stelle keinen Fotografen gesehen. Ist wohl besser, sonst hätte ich bestimmt total panne in die Kamera geguckt 

Trailtrophy Breitenbrunn 2015 - müsste Tag 1 Stage 6 sein.


Copyright: Paul Masukowitz von http://random.fotograf.de/


----------



## sbradl (28. Juli 2015)

Nachdem ich in letzter Zeit oft fremd gegangen bin war ich am Wochenende mal wieder mit dem Summitrider unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTotal (2. August 2015)

Mit dem Summitrider durchs Frankenland...


----------



## NoWay92 (16. August 2015)

Klasse Video! 
Schau mal hier @RadTotal, das Rad kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor..

https://www.youtube.com/user/ichbeimrollen/videos

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## RadTotal (16. August 2015)

Danke!

Aha...dann bist du also der Fahrer in den Videos. Richtig gut gemacht und noch dazu genial gefahren. Wahnsinns Bike-Beherrschung! Hut ab!!!   

Deine Videos wurde ja schon weiter vorne verlinkt!

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich dir die Farbe geklaut habe.  Ursprünglich sollte der Rahmen grün werden. Aufgrund der Filmchen habe ich mich dann spontan auf Orange umentschieden. Und bereue es überhaupt nicht.


----------



## NoWay92 (17. August 2015)

Danke!

Dazu muss ich sagen, dass mein Kollege auf dem schwarzen doch nochmal besser fährt als ich 

Hab ich kein Problem mit. Finde es gut das ich andere mit meinem Bike inspiriere DD

Cool auf jedenfall, da wir beide glaub ich genau mit den selben Gedanken durch die Gegend brettern - nämlich auf einem richtig geilen Bike, über schöne Trails zu jagen und einfach nur das Mountainbiken leben!!! 

Auf jedenfall weiter so 

Wenn du mal einen Abstecher in die Eifel wagst kannst du ruhig vorher mal bescheid sagen


----------



## Jakten (6. September 2015)




----------



## RadTotal (9. September 2015)

Heute steht mal wieder ein Summitrider zur Auswahl...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool

Die Fanes im Hintergrund (bzw. auf dem zweiten Platz oder einfach letzter  ) einfach ignorieren 





Edit: Vielen vielen Dank an die vielen Sternchenverteiler


----------



## Jakten (18. Oktober 2015)

Handybilder... 
Wir haben uns ein wenig im Wald vergnügt.


----------



## RadTotal (20. Oktober 2015)

Aktueller Wetterbericht...nass, kalt, neblig...aber egal, hauptsache der Flow stimmt.


----------



## Jakten (30. Oktober 2015)

Einmal kräftig durchschüttel lassen in Braunlage:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotixx (2. November 2015)

Sieht sehr geil aus. Aber schon teilweise echt rumpelig. Warst du das erste mal dort?


----------



## Jakten (2. November 2015)

Jo, war das erst Mal für mich.
Hardcore-Geruppel. Wirklich krass.


----------



## Mountain77 (4. November 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Jo, war das erst Mal für mich.
> Hardcore-Geruppel. Wirklich krass.



Wieviele Abfahrten hast Du geschafft?
St.Andreasberg hast Du nicht mitgenommen?


----------



## Jakten (4. November 2015)

Ne, wir waren nur einen Tag im Harz.
4 Abfahrten. Die eine wurde Verletzungbedingt unterbrochen, die kann man nich zählen.
Aber wir sind nur 1x ganz durch gefahren. Waren halt mit 4 Leuten unterwegs und haben immer mal wieder auf die anderen gewartet.


----------



## RadTotal (7. Dezember 2015)

Den Steinbock im Transalp-Logo getestet...



 

...läuft


----------



## cmrlaguna (12. Dezember 2015)

Leider war´s für´s Handy schon etwas zu Dunkel. Mal just for Fun am Ende unserer Tour Heute gemacht.
Nicht sonderlich gut geworden. Kumpel hat mich fotografiert. 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTotal (19. Dezember 2015)

Advent Advent die Wade brennt...das Weihnachtsmarktalternativprogramm zum 4. Advent


----------



## cmrlaguna (19. Dezember 2015)

Fast so gute Bildqualität wie meine 

Grüße, Roland


----------



## RadTotal (12. Februar 2016)

Der Summitrider da, wo er sich verdammt wohl fühlt...auf famo(o)sen Flowtrails unterwegs...


----------



## cmrlaguna (20. März 2016)

Schnappschüsse vom Kumpel gemacht !

Ich , endlich Oben angekommen  Die Auffahrt ist Rechts nicht zu sehen.



 

" Wandfahren" mit Festhalte Hilfe , falls es mal nicht klappt 



 

Grüße , Roland


----------



## xtinto (28. März 2016)

habe die Bilder z.T. schon in der Freeride Galerie. Hier gehören sie ja auch her 
Ostersünden   abgestrampelt


----------



## BjL (30. April 2016)

Neulich im Park:


 


 


 
Tolles Gerät das Signature ED.


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Mai 2016)

Das ist ja in Bad Ems.


----------



## BjL (10. Mai 2016)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Das ist ja in Bad Ems.



Ja, im Emser Bikepark

Kennst du?


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Mai 2016)

Ja ich wohne ja so weit nicht weg. Komme aus der Nähe von Bonn und du?


----------



## BjL (14. Mai 2016)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ja ich wohne ja so weit nicht weg. Komme aus der Nähe von Bonn und du?



Wohne Par km hinter Montabaur, sind ca. 26km bis Bad Ems.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtinto (23. August 2016)

mal wieder im Harzvorland unterwegs


----------



## pacechris (18. September 2016)

Ich mit meinem Transalp Ambition Team X12 im Einsatz


----------



## xtinto (25. Oktober 2016)

nix mehr los hier?
Die letzten 2 Wochen bin ich mal vorm Regen geflüchtet


----------



## klickfisch (31. Oktober 2016)

Enduro One 2016 am Dünsberg – Angriffsblick


----------



## cmrlaguna (31. Oktober 2016)

Der Blick ist gut ( durch die Taucherbrille  )

Grüße , Roland


----------



## Chaotixx (31. Oktober 2016)

Keine direkte Action. Macht sich alleine so schlecht. 
Aber ein Rahmen von Transalp, den vermutlich die wenigsten kennen ;-)









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mirama1995 (6. November 2016)

Transalp in freier Wildbahn gesichtet, stand ganz still an einer Wasserstelle.


----------



## mirama1995 (6. November 2016)

Schöne Tour gemacht heute, durchs Münsterland und den Teutoburger Wald.


----------



## Chaotixx (15. Januar 2017)

Ein bisschen im Schnee ausgetobt [emoji5]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommski (17. Januar 2017)

zum Glück ist der Schriftzug nicht gelb


----------



## RadTotal (28. Januar 2017)

amliftanstehen-alternativprogramm


----------



## xtinto (28. Januar 2017)

RadTotal schrieb:


> amliftanstehen-alternativprogramm



Starkes Foto


----------



## xtinto (28. Januar 2017)

Mal einen Vergleich wie es heute im Flachland aussieht


----------



## Yeti205 (17. Mai 2017)

Signature II. In Action.


----------



## mirama1995 (17. Juni 2017)

Letztes Wochenende. 
24H MTB Rennen am Alfsee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mirama1995 (17. Juni 2017)

Das Transalp läuft wie ein Uhrwerk.


----------



## flyingcruiser (18. Juni 2017)

[emoji4] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratt-n-Roll (2. Juli 2017)

Neulich in Saalbach-Hinterglemm...


----------



## RadTotal (27. August 2017)

Mit dem Summitrider auf der Feierabendrunde


----------



## thewerner (10. September 2017)

hab jetzt auch seit ein Kurzem ein summitrider (nach ca 10 Jahren mtb Abstinenz) und mal in bikepark ausgeführt


----------



## sbradl (17. Dezember 2018)

Ganz schön still hier geworden...

Ich bediene mich mal bei @Falco













Das war die letzte Ausfahrt mit 26". Vor kurzem sind die Füße des Summitriders auf Grund ständigem Pedal-Bodenkontakts leicht gewachsen


----------



## AndreMD (16. Februar 2019)

Erster Ausflug in diesem Jahr, schön war es gewesen


----------



## chost (18. Februar 2019)

Zurück auf 27,5 , wurde für gut befunden 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Donemilio (13. Dezember 2019)

Endlich Winter! Viele Grüße!


----------



## pacechris (14. Dezember 2019)

Meins ist im schlecht Wettermodus.?





Und richtig geputzt wird es erst wieder nach dem Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donemilio (27. April 2020)

Hallo, seid ihr auch unterwegs?


----------



## Donemilio (7. November 2020)

Grüße an alle Transalp Fahrer!


----------



## Wikinger24 (9. November 2020)

Gruß zurück


----------



## DeluXer (18. November 2020)

Ich mag dieses Bike


----------



## sbradl (18. November 2020)

Das Gusset zwischen Unterrohr und Steuerrohr hatte mir damals an meinem sehr gut gefallen


----------



## Frodijak (19. November 2020)

…


----------



## Minimi800 (26. November 2020)

#78
Hallo zusammen,

bin auch grad am Überlegen, mir ein Trail-Hardtail fürs schlechte Wetter zu besorgen
und hier auf das Transalp Ambition gestoßen.

Gibt es hier einen Transalp Besitzer in meinem Umkreis, der mich mal probesitzen lässt?
PLZ: 85125
Größe: 1,92m, am besten dann ein XL bzw. 21,5 Zoll

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe
und schöne Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Donemilio (4. Oktober 2021)

Grüße an alle Transalp Fahrer!


----------



## Schwalli (8. Oktober 2021)

Arbeitsweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donemilio (8. Oktober 2021)

Verdammt geil für einen Arbeitsweg... 😊


----------



## Schwalli (15. Oktober 2021)

Regenrunde mit Mutti
Lang und dreckig


----------



## Donemilio (13. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Donemilio (13. Dezember 2022)

War super Wetter heute!


----------

